# Advice needed for installing tv in the workshop



## Rob Cheetham (13 Feb 2022)

Im wanting to install a tv at some point in the workshop. I know this may cause some splitting oppinions as it could be seen as a distraction but those asside I just wanted to see if its safe to put one in there.

I will be having a cyclone extractor hooked up to all my big machines with a shop vac attached to my other smaller power tools. I will also be having an air filter unit hanging from the ceiling filtering the air.

My question basically is if I hang a tv on the wall could it be at risk of breaking with potential dust getting inside the vents at the back or should I not worry. Or should I encase it somehow with a filter screen to stop dust getting in?

Anybody with one already I would love to hear how it holds up in a running workshop and any advice you may have.

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## Droogs (13 Feb 2022)

I've had a 40" TV in my wksp for around 7 years admittedly not much use since the lurgy struck but never had any probs. I wrapped some accoustic speaker cloth around it to help keep out the dust. I use it hooked up to the laptop for when using fusion etc and for watching vids


----------



## Spectric (13 Feb 2022)

Interesting, how do you watch Tv and lets say thickness some timber because I always thought us blokes cannot multitask unlike women and would this not be any different from driving a car whilst reading a newspaper?


----------



## Droogs (13 Feb 2022)

If not using it to keep plans and cut lists etc in view the it usually has music vids on instead. If watching something interesting and needing to do something, I use the pause button.


----------



## Doug B (13 Feb 2022)

I go in the workshop to get away from the TV


----------



## Droogs (13 Feb 2022)

I haven't watched a TV program as its broadcast in over a decade apart from the news. I have a TV but is used more as a computer media screen for what I want to watch


----------



## Alasdair (13 Feb 2022)

I would think modern flatscreen tv should be ok. Theres very little heat and as long as any vents have some protection with foam (not too dense) it should be ok. You could always build it into a cabinet which should protect it more with vents in the cabinet protected with foam like you get in computers? or just get a cheap second hand one and bin it if it stops working. Better think about an amp as well so you can hear it over the machinery.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (13 Feb 2022)

I have two monitors in the workshop and they've been trooping along fine for years; it's worth vacuuming the vents every now and then if you don't have good dust control.


----------



## doctor Bob (13 Feb 2022)

My laptop is disgusting living in a workshop, blow it out with a compressor occasionally and it's fine. Do the same with TV.


----------



## Fergie 307 (14 Feb 2022)

I have one, but mainly used as a computer screen to display info from workshop manuals and so forth when working on cars, it's very useful. Not much woodworking going on so can't comment on the dust issue, so actually not much help to you at All


----------



## kinverkid (14 Feb 2022)

I've had a tablet style laptop on an articulated arm in my workshop for a couple of years now. I would imagine it's similar to a telly. I just give the screen a quick blast of air now and again. As for hearing it, I have Bluetooth buds for woodturning and a pair of Bluetooth ear defenders for general use. They are paired up to my phone and the laptop. The pause and play back buttons work on both for most applications.


----------



## Sheptonphil (14 Feb 2022)

i have a 23” all in one PC in the workshop to run the CNC. Gets covered in dust, but a blow over once a month with an airline keeps it perfect. Been in there five years, no problem. Also gets tv if I’m waiting on glue ups, painting etc.


----------



## clogs (15 Feb 2022)

I use my 27" apple mac to listen to music and the odd utube vid when having a brew.....plus I have full internet....very handy....
esp if I need to check owt.....


----------



## Ollie78 (15 Feb 2022)

I have a monitor and pc for my cnc machine.
It is a total dust magnet but I blow it out with an airline regularly, it has survived so far.

Ollie


----------



## Fergie 307 (15 Feb 2022)

clogs said:


> I use my 27" apple mac to listen to music and the odd utube vid when having a brew.....plus I have full internet....very handy....
> esp if I need to check owt.....


I have one of those TP Link gadgets to give Wi-Fi in the workshop, works really well.


----------



## NewbieRaf (16 Feb 2022)

Tablet is your best best as it’s a little more resilient against dust etc. You can also get yourself a HDHomeRun device which will take your freeview from your Ariel and pipe it over your wifi network to any tablet or smart tv


----------



## flying haggis (16 Feb 2022)

As others have said it will be fine. I have an old sky box and tv in my "shop which is great if only for the larger choice of radio stations


----------



## EvaBeaver (16 Feb 2022)

Easy... dont.


----------



## Doris (17 Feb 2022)

Doug B said:


> I go in the workshop to get away from the TV



Ditto and the internet and my phone. I am completely cut off when I'm in my workshop and like it that way.


----------

